# magged avet



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

can/does anyone know how to mag an avet with a knobby?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

A friend of mine ordered some from the U.K.

Guy who makes them is named Chris Macey, I think. Try a Google search with his name.

I've got 2 of them to install.....just not sure which reels I'm gonna drill. Pretty neat looking little contraption though.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Chuck, if ya would after ya get them installed and tossed a few dozen time please let us know how they do,,, been thunkn about an adjustable mag from time to time.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am seriously thinking about having my MXL drilled and tapped for a adjustable mag. I just cant think of how to make a posi-stop click or somthing to keep it from screwing and unscrewing on it's own. Does anyone know the thickness of the wall on the left side. I am concerned that it may be too thin, but I would think somwhere over 3/16 would be enough to get a couple threads.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

The adjustable knobbys that I have are really tight. They're made out of some type of plastic material. I don't think it could ever get out of whack, unless you intentionally turn it.
I've got all of mine magged to where there is just a hint of fluff from the start of a cast until about halfway through the flight....I'm really kind of afraid to screw around with them. They feel perfect right now.


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

chuck

eo you think the mag are able to withstand some serious fishing or only recommened for tossin?


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

There is a guy down near Myrtle Beach who has perfected an adjustable knob mag for Avets. He has made it so the mag can be backed out side of the side plate, or right down to allmost touch the spool. Send me a email & I will give you his name & email addr.
Jim
longcast


----------



## LHR (Aug 10, 2006)

i magged a LX 2 speed today .


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Great news, so lots of folks have been able to Mag an AVET now all we need is some more detailed info such as how hard it is to install and how much.
Thanks folks.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

OVCobiapat757 said:


> chuck
> 
> eo you think the mag are able to withstand some serious fishing or only recommened for tossin?


I've done some pretty serious stuff with mine.
Don't know about the adjustable stuff though.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

TB magged one with a Chris Macey setup and said it was sweet.

I've got one of them and as soon as the arm is healed and I grow a big set of %&**(, I am going to drill one out and put it in.

Works well with the 2 fixed mags, but what the hey, might as well screw up a $ 200 reel at least once.


----------



## LHR (Aug 10, 2006)

its not to hard to do a knobby mag job to the avet ,only trouble you will have is the limited space to work with ,Ive done a few in different ways ,the quickest and easiest one is done thru the ratchet hole and is 100% revirsible if you dont like it , the one down side is you now have no ratchet ,the first photo is of different types of mag jobs on LX Avets .second is the parts to do a quick job that will cost a less than 5 dollars and no more than 1 hour ,ill post more about how to in answers to any questions ,Leigh


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

LHR said:


> its not to hard to do a knobby mag job to the avet ,only trouble you will have is the limited space to work with ,Ive done a few in different ways ,the quickest and easiest one is done thru the ratchet hole and is 100% revirsible if you dont like it , the one down side is you now have no ratchet ,the first photo is of different types of mag jobs on LX Avets .second is the parts to do a quick job that will cost a less than 5 dollars and no more than 1 hour ,ill post more about how to in answers to any questions ,Leigh


Looking foward to seeing this....
If you watch your line, a clicker really is not a neccesity.


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

thats nice LHR do you know if you get the caps anodized in the color of the reel though?


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

pat call Wayne at 7574814107. Its $100 after he puts it in but looks nice.


----------

